# Need suggestion to buy a Camera under 12K



## saikat1990 (Oct 6, 2012)

I am planning to buy a camera before this puja can max. stretch my budget to 15k
It should have HD Video recording and good picture quality

which one should i prefer digicam or a  handycam

Please give me some suggestion and it should be the best at its price


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2012)

I don't know what you should prefer whether handycam or digicam. If the purpose is video, you can go for handycam...

If you prefer digicam and you stress more on "video", better go for Sony. Hmmm... in your budget WX150.


----------



## ramakanta (Oct 6, 2012)

i am also planning to buy a still digital camera this durga puja for my personal uses to capture my family's some happy moment. my budget to 10k . Please give me  suggestion which camera should i buy. sony ,nikon or cannon also give me model no. please ..???

thank you.


----------



## nac (Oct 6, 2012)

Ram,
SX150 or S2980 if you want manual exposure controls else,

IXUS 220 if you can find one

WX50, it's little over your budget

SZ1
S6200


----------



## saikat1990 (Oct 6, 2012)

yeah my first preference is  video  and also without compromising the picture quality


----------



## saikat1990 (Oct 8, 2012)

any other suggestons


----------



## nac (Oct 8, 2012)

Since you can stretch up to 15k,

WX150
SZ7
TZ25


----------



## marvelousprashant (Oct 8, 2012)

+1 for TZ25. It is on ebay for under 14k


----------



## mastervk (Oct 9, 2012)

i bought sony wx50 for 9500 from ebay.It is good for general purpose.You should go to camera store and test different  models within your range.


----------



## 10may (Oct 20, 2012)

brother suggest me best among... Canon IXUS 220 HS

Canon SX150

Sony wx50

Nikon sx6300  

as soon as possible...Its urgent!


----------



## nac (Oct 21, 2012)

10may said:


> brother suggest me best among... Canon IXUS 220 HS
> Canon SX150
> Sony wx50
> Nikon sx6300


IXUS 220 if you can find one,
SX150, if you are OK with it's slow performance and size
WX50, alternative to IXUS 220

or TZ18


----------



## ramakanta (Nov 5, 2012)

Finally i decided Nikon L310.


----------

